# Web Easy Professional 8



## tdebonee (Feb 28, 2011)

I am having an issue when I insert text into the page. If I add a link to the text, the text disappears when I test the page in a browser. Has anyone had the same issue and if so what was the resolve?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

do you have a link to the page? it would make it easier to see what you are doing.


----------



## tdebonee (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, I have a link to a page. The link works even though you can't see the text. If you mouse over the area you can select it. The issue is when I put a link in and I am using plain text, the text disappears when I do the build preview.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

The link color isn't set as the same as the background color is it? That would prevent it from being seen. I used to use Web Easy Pro 8 and I didn't like it at all. I use coffeecup html editor.


----------



## tdebonee (Feb 28, 2011)

The text is not the same color as the page. The text is visable if you do not link it and do a "preview in browser". When you set up a link on the text and preview it in the browser, it dissapears. If you locate it with the mouse and click on it , it becomes visable for a second while it loads the linked page.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Can you copy and paste the link code that The program is writing?


----------

